# Adderall vs Ritalin



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

This will be my new experiment since the psychiatrist now wants to put me on Ritalin. He didn't like the bad crash I said I experienced, but those bad experiences were really in the past. I was feeling ok on the drug, but when I got home, I sedated myself so I could sleep all day which is my fault. I told him I don't want to do anything at all. He also noticed the significant amount of weight I've lost on Adderall so he was concerned about that. I don't mind the weight loss at all, but I've always wanted to be really thin. Since Ritalin has a shorter half-life, he wants me to try that out and come back 2 weeks later to see if Ritalin or Adderall or whatever is best for me. He also upped my Prozac from 20 mg to 40 mg. 
I almost felt like pleading like a druggie "PLEASE DON'T TAKE MY PRECIOUS ADDERALL AWAY!" hahaha
Oh and he asked if I take Klonopin at night (keep in mind I work the night shift), I said "Why would I take Klonopin with an upper (adderall)?" He said "You're talkin' street talk now"...like in other words, "That's not cool." I laughed it off, but PLEASE don't mention the word "uppers" or anything like that to your shrink. It just slipped out. Maybe I'll like Ritalin better.

Anyway, I want to hear from those who have taken both or those who take Ritalin and how it makes you feel? I know Adderall is supposedly twice as potent as Ritalin, that's why mentally it's hard for me to accept having to go with Ritalin for now.


----------



## Mamaragan (Aug 30, 2007)

Well I would only take one of them if you HAD to, this is a very powerful drug and it changes your personality and your interests. The effects of long term use are still somewhat unknown as well. You may also suffer from acute organ failure. It also causes the brain to change, basically.. brain damage.

My personal experience with Ritalin was it was very strong, it felt too strong. I would do things with a passion. I mean, if Adderall is even stronger I would be afraid to take it. I stopped taking Ritalin because of how it changed me, it depends on the person. I didn't like it, and I feel anyone considering it should really take into account whether or not they need it.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

I have taken both Ritalin and Adderall (both legitimately). I currently take Adderall because the Ritalin caused me to gag whenever I took it. Ritalin sets in faster than Adderall does (and it leaves just as quickly), but Ritalin gives more "nervous energy" than Adderall. Adderall is a lot "smoother" than Ritalin. I didn't like Adderall at first, but it's grown on me now, and I intend to continue with it. To be honest, I don't see what the big fuss over stimulants is. I haven't experienced any major euphoria or anything from Ritalin or Adderall. Although, Adderall did cause some slight euphoria when I first took it, but that went away. I think Xanax (and benzos in general) have more of an addictive quality despite the huge difference in legal status between benzos and CII stimulants.

Ritalin did cause me to feel feverish, which is something I haven't experienced from Adderall (yet?), so that's something to look out for. As for stimulants being "omega" drugs - drugs of "last resort" - as most people seem to describe them as, I disagree. Like I said before, neither Ritalin or Adderall has given me anything other than a stronger ability to concentrate/focus, some motivational energy, and some excess "nervous energy."


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

I have not taken anything in a couple of months and also i've only had experience with Ritalin and Concerta. I think that the Concerta was stronger, but Ritalin worked fine and I don't think you'll have any problems with it. So you should not have to worry about it.


----------



## Fiera (Sep 1, 2005)

korey said:


> As for stimulants being "omega" drugs - drugs of "last resort" - as most people seem to describe them as, I disagree. Like I said before, neither Ritalin or Adderall has given me anything other than a stronger ability to concentrate/focus, some motivational energy, and some excess "nervous energy."


 :ditto


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

nosblob said:


> Well I would only take one of them if you HAD to, this is a very powerful drug and it changes your personality and your interests. The effects of long term use are still somewhat unknown as well. You may also suffer from acute organ failure. It also causes the brain to change, basically.. brain damage.
> 
> My personal experience with Ritalin was it was very strong, it felt too strong. I would do things with a passion. I mean, if Adderall is even stronger I would be afraid to take it. I stopped taking Ritalin because of how it changed me, it depends on the person. I didn't like it, and I feel anyone considering it should really take into account whether or not they need it.


I absolutely agree about taking it only if it's needed. I had some bad experiences with Adderall in the beginning, but these days I was finally feeling like I was OK on it. I'm scared of the brain damage it may cause and I have noticed a change in my personality, I've become numb and I don't care about certain things anymore. It's like an "I don't give a ****" side effect. I think the advantages outweigh the disadvantages for me though as far as energy, confidence, focus, aggression (which I don't mind because I speak up for myself), weight loss...even though my mom and shrink are concerned I'm too thin, but I know girls who are 5'7" and 117-120. I'm not worried about that.

*korey*: In the beginning of taking Adderall, I experienced a euphoric feeling as well and I had nervous energy, but that subsided.
If you're saying Ritalin gives more of a nervous feeling...and fever, I don't like the idea of that. I'll have to see how it goes. Maybe the Ritalin will be just enough for me to get through my shift. I wonder how long Ritalin is supposed to last in the system anyway, I'll have to find out. Have you suffered from any moderate to severe headaches or depression during the "crash" on Adderall? How long have you been on Adderall? I remember you were on Ritalin awhile.

...and thankyou boredomreigns. I kinda hate that I was switched to Ritalin for now, but at the same time I'm glad because it gives me a chance to make a comparison to Adderall and see which one I like better.

I called different pharmacies and to my surprise none of them had Ritalin in stock. They said they don't usually have it and it's something that has to be special ordered so now I'll have to wait a week for it. Luckily, I have some Adderall left...hopefully enough to last me til then. I just found it weird about Ritalin not being in stock, isn't that the main ADD drug?


----------



## Fragmntedsilence (Jul 4, 2007)

Strange Religion said:


> I absolutely agree about taking it only if it's needed. I had some bad experiences with Adderall in the beginning, but these days I was finally feeling like I was OK on it. I'm scared of the brain damage it may cause and I have noticed a change in my personality, I've become numb and I don't care about certain things anymore. It's like an "I don't give a ****" side effect. I think the advantages outweigh the disadvantages for me though as far as energy, confidence, focus, aggression (which I don't mind because I speak up for myself), weight loss...even though my mom and shrink are concerned I'm too thin, but I know girls who are 5'7" and 117-120. I'm not worried about that.
> 
> *korey*: In the beginning of taking Adderall, I experienced a euphoric feeling as well and I had nervous energy, but that subsided.
> If you're saying Ritalin gives more of a nervous feeling...and fever, I don't like the idea of that. I'll have to see how it goes. Maybe the Ritalin will be just enough for me to get through my shift. I wonder how long Ritalin is supposed to last in the system anyway, I'll have to find out. Have you suffered from any moderate to severe headaches or depression during the "crash" on Adderall? How long have you been on Adderall? I remember you were on Ritalin awhile.


It's weird b/c those are some of the same side effects I had when I was on speed.... Isn't Adderall basically legalized methamphetamine? If it's anything like being on speed, I agree with the rest of these people. Don't use it unless you absolutely need it. I know people who ended up hooked on meth after they stopped getting Adderall prescribed to them.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Yeah, I'm gonna bump the thread I made about Adderall just so you can see it. It's basically speed. Oh and it's an amphetamine, not exactly meth, but close enough.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Strange Religion said:


> *korey*: In the beginning of taking Adderall, I experienced a euphoric feeling as well and I had nervous energy, but that subsided.
> If you're saying Ritalin gives more of a nervous feeling...and fever, I don't like the idea of that. I'll have to see how it goes. Maybe the Ritalin will be just enough for me to get through my shift. I wonder how long Ritalin is supposed to last in the system anyway, I'll have to find out. Have you suffered from any moderate to severe headaches or depression during the "crash" on Adderall? How long have you been on Adderall? I remember you were on Ritalin awhile.


Ritalin usually only lasts a few "good" hours in my system before its effects begin to noticeably decrease. I did get headaches from Ritalin, but I haven't from Adderall. Depression, not so much from either. In fact, I took Ritalin and I take Adderall partially as antidepressants themselves. I've been on Adderall less than a month.


> I called different pharmacies and to my surprise none of them had Ritalin in stock. They said they don't usually have it and it's something that has to be special ordered so now I'll have to wait a week for it. Luckily, I have some Adderall left...hopefully enough to last me til then. I just found it weird about Ritalin not being in stock, isn't that the main ADD drug?


I use Walgreens to fill my prescriptions, and even they sometimes don't have enough Ritalin to fill prescriptions. They never could fill the #90 count 20mg Ritalin prescriptions that I used to take to them. They could barely fill the #60 count prescriptions. To my knowledge, Ritalin isn't something that's generally special ordered. Is your pharmacy a local pharmacy or a chain pharmacy? I would guess that local pharmacies don't carry CII stimulants like Ritalin, not in large quantities at least. :stu


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Adderall is a combination of dextroamphetamine and regular amphetamine, so yes, it is "speed." There is prescription methamphetamine (called Desoxyn), but it's very rarely prescribed, even as far as CII stimulants go.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

korey said:


> *Ritalin usually only lasts a few "good" hours in my system before its effects begin to noticeably decrease.* I did get headaches from Ritalin, but I haven't from Adderall. Depression, not so much from either. In fact, I took Ritalin and I take Adderall partially as antidepressants themselves. I've been on Adderall less than a month.


That's how I felt about Adderall XR, it's like the first few hours are great, then I start feeling ****ty, some nights more so than others....and some nights, I'm just fine. It's a gamble, but mostly these days I've been feeling alright on it. When the shrink said it's supposed to last 12 hours, I couldn't believe it.
I'm glad you haven't had headaches and depression from Adderall so far...
The psychiatrist mentioned something about when I come back he's going to see if we're going with Ritalin AND Adderall or one or the other. Maybe I misheard him, but have you ever heard of someone taking both?



> I use Walgreens to fill my prescriptions, and even they sometimes don't have enough Ritalin to fill prescriptions. They never could fill the #90 count 20mg Ritalin prescriptions that I used to take to them. They could barely fill the #60 count prescriptions. To my knowledge, Ritalin isn't something that's generally special ordered. Is your pharmacy a local pharmacy or a chain pharmacy? I would guess that local pharmacies don't carry CII stimulants like Ritalin, not in large quantities at least. :stu


CVS is a chain pharmacy I suppose. They suck ***.


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

Strange Religion said:


> korey said:
> 
> 
> > *Ritalin usually only lasts a few "good" hours in my system before its effects begin to noticeably decrease.* I did get headaches from Ritalin, but I haven't from Adderall. Depression, not so much from either. In fact, I took Ritalin and I take Adderall partially as antidepressants themselves. I've been on Adderall less than a month.


That's how I felt about Adderall XR, it's like the first few hours are great, then I start feeling @#%$, some nights more so than others....and some nights, I'm just fine. It's a gamble, but mostly these days I've been feeling alright on it. When the shrink said it's supposed to last 12 hours, I couldn't believe it.
I'm glad you haven't had headaches and depression from Adderall so far...
The psychiatrist mentioned something about when I come back he's going to see if we're going with Ritalin AND Adderall or one or the other. Maybe I misheard him, but have you ever heard of someone taking both?
I've never heard of someone taking both by prescription, but I have taken both being as I have a bit of Ritalin left even though I stopped being prescribed it last month. Taking both is honestly just more stimulation. It doesn't produce a euphoria or any particularly negative side effects, either. I think I took both once back during the first week of school. It's nothing that a dose modulation of one or the other couldn't suffice.


----------



## Razorblade Kiss (Oct 29, 2006)

Ah, I see. I probably misunderstood what he said anyway as far as taking both, but we definitely one to see which will be better for me.


----------



## InTheWorldOfNiM (Oct 3, 2010)

Mamaragan said:


> Well I would only take one of them if you HAD to, this is a very powerful drug and it changes your personality and your interests. The effects of long term use are still somewhat unknown as well. You may also suffer from acute organ failure. It also causes the brain to change, basically.. brain damage.
> 
> My personal experience with Ritalin was it was very strong, it felt too strong. I would do things with a passion. I mean, if Adderall is even stronger I would be afraid to take it. I stopped taking Ritalin because of how it changed me, it depends on the person. I didn't like it, and I feel anyone considering it should really take into account whether or not they need it.


how did ratilin change you?


----------

